# Air shocks air bag Do's and donts???????



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Well ive been kicking it around for a while on putting air bags in the rear of my truck. Then i seen that they make front air shocks as well so im thinking why not. My question here is, has anyone done this set up and regretted it? Or what recommendations do you have after you have done this? I have a 2006 GMC cc/sb Duramax and im thinking an on board compressor with a 3 gallon tank should be good. Any input here is appreciated


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask REAPER, I know he has air shocks in the front.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I put air shocks in my dodge. That lasted about a week, and I took them out, replacing them with a set of Rancho's

The ride with the air shocks was HORRIBLE, as they did nothing to either raise the front end, nor improve the ride. They were too underpowered to be able to do anything to a vehicle that has an engine that weighs almost 900 lbs in it. One little 3/4" thick post of steel holding up all that weight can't be good for long, as I'm sure it would have eventually damaged the shock mounts or ripped them off, especially with the plow on the front end.

I would look into air bags either enhancing, or replacing the front suspension springs to increase capacity, or improve ride. Don't waste your money on air shocks for the front.... at least I wish I hadn't.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

never done front air shocks . but don't forget the brace / stiffener kit you should do even if you don't . 

and all the bags I have installed for trucks / suv's I have had zero people complain and want them removed. these are the best bang for the buck over add-a-leafs / heavy spring packs / helper products of other kinds . 

keeps factory ride till you need the extra . then just bump it up and go . 

and most all the kits now are no drill . bolt on using stock holes.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Reaper was the one who gave me all the advise so far on my truck. I was just looking for a little more info. What one guy likes another one may not sort of thing.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a 03 1/2 ton silverado have had air bags on the rear for years and love them they work great I don't have a air tank on my set up just a on board compressor works good...on the front I put timbrens and turned the t bars a couple of turns a little stiffer ride but the front only drops a little bit with the plow on


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have both, and love them. That said, after 4 years one of my front shocks grenaded on the last storm. (I may have pushed a heavy load of ice too far up stacking with too much pressure in the shock) Good news is it reverts to a regular shock so no big whoop. Bad news is I was doing an old age home at 3am and thought someone shot me, or I popped a tire, and spent time looking behind trees and shrubs for the kid throwing firecrackers at me before I realised what it was....lol.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

I run air bags and air shocks on my Chevy. They've been great so far. They do raise the front of my truck and level it out pretty well and they definitely help with the plow on


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

STIHL GUY;1705302 said:


> I run air bags and air shocks on my Chevy. They've been great so far. They do raise the front of my truck and level it out pretty well and they definitely help with the plow on


what presser do u run them at ?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have had air shocks since 2012. I have a 2006 Silverado 2500HD.

The air shocks work awesome. I did have some trouble in the beginning getting the air shocks to stop leaking. I replaced the factory air line to shock connectors with quality ones and have never looked back. The airbags lift the truck a good 2 to 2 1/2" without the plow at 100psi. I leave it at 100psi with the plow on and go down to 20 to 25 psi for regular driving, without the plow on. I think the front end drops about a half inch or a little more with the shocks at 100psi, but there is very little sagging once driving and hitting bumps, etc.

Chuck B.


----------

